# Eclipse Rechtschreibprüfung



## Guest (31. Jan 2008)

Hallo
Kann man in Eclipse die Rechtschreibprüfun deaktiieren? Wenn ich deutsche Kommentare schreibe werden diese rot Unterstrichen. das lekt ein wenig ab, daher will ich das gern deaktivieren.
Grüße


----------



## manuche (31. Jan 2008)

window -> preferences -> general -> editors -> texteditors -> spelling

oder einfach in den preferences oben links spelling eintippen...


----------



## Wildcard (31. Jan 2008)

*verschieb*


----------



## Gast (31. Jan 2008)

Super Danke


----------

